# Iphone Not Detecting



## Pilikia (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guys. Just wondering if you can help me with this problem. Every time I connect my Iphone 3gs to my computer to sync, it will not detect the device for anything other than, Microsoft Office Publisher, Microsoft Word, Mircosoft Camera and Scanner Wizard. I don't know what's going on, on the rest of my phones that I have, I can sync it through my computer, just not the Iphones. Please help. Thank you!


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Has the iPhone ever synced? Do you have iTunes installed? I am not an iTunes expert but I believe you need iTunes installed before you can sync anything with the iPhone


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

iphone needs itunes to sync. If you have it installed, try starting itunes before plugging in your iphone.


----------



## PhillyBigfoot (Dec 14, 2010)

I solved it by holding down the 'home' button for 30 seconds and your Iphone will appear in Itunes


----------

